

Show HN: A photo sharing app that you can finally trust - faizanaziz
http://pixter.in/

======
fununclebob
I love the idea! I wish there were more paid equivalents of "free"
webservices/apps so that users knew the exact transaction cost of signing on.
As your data on these websites/apps grows over the years and lock-in sets in,
it becomes all the more important to have complete control over your data and
trust in the service provider.

------
fxthea
I'm not an instagram or facebook photos or flickr power user by any standards,
so take this with a grain of salt: I didn't know I couldn't trust photo
sharing apps.

~~~
faizanaziz
Please visit the website. There I explain what the problem is.

In summary, since the user does not pay them and they need to be profitable
there only option is to sell the resource they have. That is the users
content. But selling really personal things like photos will be a huge deal
and the users will get really upset. So instead they term it as 'sub liscence
your photos / personal information' to third parties. Which basically means
that advertisers can use your photos / personal information.

------
fayazbhai
Love it when a web page is done right!

~~~
faizanaziz
Great… Would love an up vote

------
fakeer
Another __iOS __only app.

~~~
faizanaziz
We started building this app / service in feb 2013. The whole app and service
has been built by one programmer and one designer in about 3 months. This
includes building the complete back end and the app.

We want to release an android / other OS versions but we have limited time and
we will try to do so ASAP.

